# Food regime for my 5 month old puppy



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Your dog is not a vegetarian. Dogs are meat eaters. I think you need to feed your puppy more of the Royal Canin kibble. At least 3 to 4 cups per day, which I think is about 400 grams. I do not think the milk is a good idea. At your dog's age, our Max ate at least 4 cups per day of Eukanuba Large Breed puppy food. Other than the dog food, the only other food he got was dog biscuits for treats and training. Max is a very healthy boy.

Please remember that your dog must have meat based food.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, instead of rice, feed him the kibble.


----------



## Abbe (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you give him cow's milk? Dogs are not meant to have milk after they are weened from their mother! It's bad for their digestion. Your puppy needs to be fed a high protein, good quality dog food without additives. He also needs between 300g-400g a day, see how he does. 3 meals a day for now! No rice curd, no milk. Good luck.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree. Raw cows milk is not good for dogs. Yoghurt might be a better alternative till he gains his proper weight. I would feed him 3 meals a day of the correct amount of kibble for his age/weight. Weigh him and check on the bag-weigh out the correct amount till you know how much to give. If he's seriously underweight add a little more, but not too much or you'll make him loose. Vegetables such as raw carrots are good for him to gnaw on as snacks.


----------



## rajivcool (Dec 25, 2013)

Okay guys ! So I would just feed him dry dog kibble alone... And nothing else... Do I need to add any supplements ?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Use a high quality kibble and you will not need supplements


----------



## rajivcool (Dec 25, 2013)

Am using royal canin.. .can u suggest me some good quality kibble ?? Or is this itself fine ?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10dot (Feb 4, 2014)

rajivcool said:


> Am using royal canin.. .can u suggest me some good quality kibble ?? Or is this itself fine ??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Royal Canin is generally considered to be pretty good food... I just think you're not feeding nearly enough of it. According to their website, the recommended amount for a 5 month old golden is about 4 cups/day, or 372g. So just increasing your feedings to 175-200g twice a day should be plenty. If he isn't eating well, you can divide that up into 3 meals as well.

I'll also echo what others have said here re: rice and milk. Milk is generally not good for adult dogs, and while rice is harmless (and good if they're sick) it also doesn't contain the type of nutrients they need to grow properly.

I understand the vegetarian thing might be more difficult for you being from India, but you don't have a choice. All dogs are descended from wolves... they're scavengers and carnivores by nature. Their bodies REQUIRE mostly animal protein in order to thrive. It isn't like a human where you can supplement with other proteins and be healthy... dogs MUST have animal protein (and lots of it) to grow properly 

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## 10dot (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll amend that and say that vegetables do make great "treats" for dogs... If you're preparing some for yourself, a hunk of raw carrot or potato or something can be a really good treat!

They just can't survive off of it as a primary source of food


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I would feed your puppy the amount of kibble suggested on the bag. I give my girl fish oil as a supplement. I never gave her milk.

You can also mix in extras if your dog can tolerate them. I like to add things like cooked carrots, rice, cooked eggs, bananas, peanut butter (one spoonful), plain cooked oatmeal (about 2 tablespoons), etc. If you look online, you can find lots of foods that are good for dogs.

Keep an eye on their weight, if they seem to be gaining too much, adjust what you feed them but I didn't have any problems with my girl as a puppy. She was pretty active though. 

*Just be sure to avoid grapes, macademia nuts, chocolate, substitute sugar, raw eggs, and sugary foods.*


----------

